# rv show, in the rain?



## packnrat (Mar 2, 2018)

well there is a rv show at calexpo next weekend ( thu through sunday).
was planing on going. but now the weather goes wet. expected to be a rainy day. 
what chances some of the exibters will pull out?
not as in coachers, but the "other stuff"???
seeing as i have to take a day off work ( work thu through sunday). whould hate to lose a days pay and it is a bust.
as of today 80% chance, how much ??.


----------



## packnrat (Mar 9, 2018)

well today was a great day. mostly cloudy but dry.
sad the show was just for rvs no venders.
but might have found my new rv.

problems.
cost,
need a bigger truck to pull it. 
(450 or more).

but what a sight at deer camp this year


----------

